
Launching Year One Labs – An Early Stage Seed Accelerator - pchristensen
http://www.instigatorblog.com/launching-year-one-labs/2010/09/05/
======
pchristensen
A useful way to distinguish yourself from the spate of "$20K and 3 month" YC
clones out there.

